# Jim Morrison told me to do it



## SoloNole (Sep 15, 2011)

Had to laugh at myself for a moment...

Today was the biggest verbal confrontation with the stbx over her affair and our upcoming divorce. I felt like crap all day. Now i'm sitting here, kids asleep and wife out of town, preparing for my consultation with a lawyer tomorrow and my iPod starts playing "This is the End...my only friend the end". Classic Doors! I think I'll always remember this moment.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

"Can you picture what will be..."


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

The first time I ever made out with someone was to that song LOL!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

that_girl said:


> The first time I ever made out with someone was to that song LOL!


You rode the snake?


----------



## SoloNole (Sep 15, 2011)

F-102 said:


> "Can you picture what will be..."


:smthumbup:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

SoloNole said:


> Had to laugh at myself for a moment...
> 
> Today was the biggest verbal confrontation with the stbx over her affair and our upcoming divorce. I felt like crap all day. Now i'm sitting here, kids asleep and wife out of town, preparing for my consultation with a lawyer tomorrow and my iPod starts playing "This is the End...my only friend the end". Classic Doors! I think I'll always remember this moment.


_"I like any reaction I can get with my music. Just anything to get people to think."_ ~ Jim Morrison.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> You rode the snake?


lollll No...but I touched it.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, you got kids, just as long as the "children are insane" line doesn't become a factor.


----------



## SoloNole (Sep 15, 2011)

F-102 said:


> Well, you got kids, just as long as the "children are insane" line doesn't become a factor.


Man, so many things bad about that part. I guess I need to hold off on introducing the Doors to my kids...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

SoloNole said:


> Man, so many things bad about that part. I guess I need to hold off on introducing the Doors to my kids...


lol no way! Start'em young! 

:smthumbup:


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

When we were expecting our daughter, that was when the "Play classical music to them in the womb" craze was at its height. We played a lot of Pink Floyd. And my daughter is a very intelligent, straight-A student.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

SoloNole said:


> Had to laugh at myself for a moment...
> 
> Today was the biggest verbal confrontation with the stbx over her affair and our upcoming divorce. I felt like crap all day. Now i'm sitting here, kids asleep and wife out of town, preparing for my consultation with a lawyer tomorrow and my iPod starts playing "This is the End...my only friend the end". Classic Doors! I think I'll always remember this moment.


Of course you do realize that song is a retelling of the Oedipus myth? In it he murders his father and has sex with his mother. Then kills himself.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Mr Mojo risin

one of my favorite artists


----------



## SoloNole (Sep 15, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Of course you do realize that song is a retelling of the Oedipus myth? In it he murders his father and has sex with his mother. Then kills himself.


No I didn't know that's what the song was about, but I'm not surprised to hear that. Hopefully we can manage to not give either kid an Oedipus complex through all of this. ray:


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Funny...when all the other bands at the time were singing about peace, love and flower power, the Doors were singing about murderers, death, insanity, etc.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

F-102 said:


> When we were expecting our daughter, that was when the "Play classical music to them in the womb" craze was at its height. We played a lot of Pink Floyd. And my daughter is a very intelligent, straight-A student.


 And why not...Pink Floyd always had the ability to lift my mind to a higher awareness when I was listening to it...or was that the marijuana?


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> And why not...Pink Floyd always had the ability to lift my mind to a higher awareness when I was listening to it...or was that the marijuana?



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Puff puff pass!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> And why not...Pink Floyd always had the ability to lift my mind to a higher awareness when I was listening to it...or was that the marijuana?


Yes.


----------

